

Poll: What advertising network are you using? – Adsense, Infolinks, Adf.ly etc. - raymo12345


======
raymo12345
I'm using Adsense, Infolinks and Adf.ly on my website; banned.io - but am
finding I am not earning what I would expect for the amount of traffic I gain.
Perhaps the days of advertising networks is gone..apps maybe now? :/

